# Alimentación de ventilador de PC con pilas



## pau1 (May 19, 2009)

He conectado 3 pilas AA recargables (3 x 1,2V) a un pequeño ventilador de PC de 1,2W y funciona, pero las baterías se calientan muchísimo al poco tiempo. Estoy pensando en acoplar un segundo grupo de pilas en paralelo a las 3 primeras. 

¿Se solucionaría con esto el problema de la temperatura de las pilas? ¿alguna otra idea?

Me he vuelto loco buscando sobre intensidades y pilas pero no me aclaro. Espero que podais echar un cable. 
Si se me permite la broma, no vale refrigerar las pilas con el propio ventilador. Gracias!


----------



## pau1 (May 20, 2009)

Por si le sirve a alguien, he probado y sí, funciona y no se calienta. Acoplando un segundo grupo de 3 pilas en paralelo.


----------



## cansi22 (May 20, 2009)

un ventilador de pc suele funcionar entre 3,5 y 14v

con 3 pilas de 1.2 haces mas bien poco. yo pondria una de 9v o dos de 9 en paralelo


----------



## fernandoae (May 21, 2009)

Un ventilador de pc no funciona entre 3,5V y 14V... funciona a 12V, si te fijas suele estar escrito en la etiqueta.
Debido a que el consumo del mismo es muy bajo el problema de la temperatura debe ser otra cosa... 

"He conectado 3 pilas AA recargables (3 x 1,2V) a un pequeño ventilador de PC de 1,2W y funciona"
Quizà ahi estè tu problema... como realizaste la conexiòn?


----------



## pau1 (May 22, 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas. El ventilador funciona a 5V. Tal como lo hice al inicio cuando se calentaba tanto, con 3 pilas de 1,2V solo llegaba a 3,6V. 
Ahora, con 2x3 pilas (2 grupos de 3 pilas en serie montadas en paralelo) saco en torno a 4,5V y no se calienta.
Lo que sigo sin saber es cómo proceder para que no me vuelva a pasar, o sea, cómo dimensionar adecuadamente la fuente según los consumos (siempre en CC).


----------



## elmo2 (May 22, 2009)

no habias mencionado que tu ventilador era de 5 volts, dijiste que era de 1.2 watts, dato nada comun porque casi todos los ventiladores que yo he visto dicen voltaje y corriente...

pero ya que sabias que voltaje usa y cuanta pontencia consume, puedes calcular la corriente que necesita...

Potencia = voltaje * corriente  o  P=VI

de ahi obtienes que I=P/V  I= 1.2 / 5 = 0.24 A  o 240 mA

tampoco mencionaste de que tecnologia son la baterias recargables... NiCad o NIMH ?

lo que mencionaste es que eran de 1.2 volts, asi que podias haber usado 4 baterias en serie que te darian 4.8 volts...

las baterias AA NiCad eran comunmente de 600 mAh asi que se supone que te podrian funcionar por 2.5 horas sin calentarse, pero como estabas alimentandolo solo con 3.6 volts, lo mas seguro es que el ventilador estaba consumiendo mas corriente y por eso hacia que las baterias se calentaran...

tambien podria haber pasado que alguna de las baterias no estuviera en buenas condiciones siendo una carga para las otras...

saludos...


----------



## pau1 (May 22, 2009)

Vaya, gracias por las explicaciones. Y sí, llevas razón que por prisas me temo que no he adjuntado antes toda la información. Es el problema de no saber demasiado y de hacer pruebas con varias configuraciones. 
Espero que con esto, mi cámara web modificada para fotografía de estrellas funcione mejor.
Gracias!


----------



## cansi22 (May 22, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Un ventilador de pc no funciona entre 3,5V y 14V... funciona a 12V, si te fijas suele estar escrito en la etiqueta.


yo tengo un ventilador a 15v y lleva asi 2 años. es de un amplificador


----------



## fernandoae (May 22, 2009)

Ya se que tienen cierta tolerancia, pero son de 12V.


----------

